# The Punisher.  Holy S***!



## Vastator

Looks like the Punisher is being made into a series. (Looks to me like) They picked the guy who played Shane in the Walking Dead series (?) to play Frank Castle; and it looks F'ing awesome!


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Have you seen Daredevil seasons 1 and 2? He shows up in season 2, and he quickly became a fan favorite. It's why he got his own show.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

No huge spoilers in this trailer for season 2 of Daredevil. However, if you haven't seen the show, I highly recommend going in blind and not watching any trailers if you haven't yet.


----------



## Vastator

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Have you seen Daredevil seasons 1 and 2? He shows up in season 2, and he quickly became a fan favorite. It's why he got his own show.


No. I don't subscribe to cable, or dish. If something really stirs up a lot of excitement. I find it on the web, or wait for it on DVD...


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Vastator said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Daredevil seasons 1 and 2? He shows up in season 2, and he quickly became a fan favorite. It's why he got his own show.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't subscribe to cable, or dish. If something really stirs up a lot of excitement. I find it on the web, or wait for it on DVD...
Click to expand...


Same for me. It's a Netflix show as is the upcoming Punisher show. If you intend to watch the Punisher show, I'd definitely recommend watching Daredevil seasons 1 and 2 first.


----------



## Montrovant

Vastator said:


> Looks like the Punisher is being made into a series. (Looks to me like) They picked the guy who played Shane in the Walking Dead series (?) to play Frank Castle; and it looks F'ing awesome!



It helps that they used a great song in the trailer.  

As AsianTrumpSupporter said, Bernthal played the Punisher in season 2 of Daredevil on Netflix.  If you have Netflix, or can find a way to watch them, both seasons of DD are quite good, as is the season of Jessica Jones.  Luke Cage and Iron Fist and Defenders are pretty good, as well, but not as good as DD and JJ.

I'm hopeful for the Punisher series, but I think it is a hard character to do well on film.  Finding the right balance of violent vengeance and sympathetic or empathetic characteristics is difficult.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Vastator said:


> Looks like the Punisher is being made into a series. (Looks to me like) They picked the guy who played Shane in the Walking Dead series (?) to play Frank Castle; and it looks F'ing awesome!


Great fucking song


----------



## Montrovant

I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?

I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?


----------



## Vastator

Montrovant said:


> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?


I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.


----------



## Montrovant

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
Click to expand...


I think that would have been a terrible idea.  This was a completely new attempt at doing the Punisher.  Bringing in an actor who had already done it would have been counter to what was being done.


----------



## Vastator

Montrovant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that would have been a terrible idea.  This was a completely new attempt at doing the Punisher.  Bringing in an actor who had already done it would have been counter to what was being done.
Click to expand...

Not for this show.  I was referring to the movie sequel,  which sucked horribly.


----------



## Montrovant

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that would have been a terrible idea.  This was a completely new attempt at doing the Punisher.  Bringing in an actor who had already done it would have been counter to what was being done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for this show.  I was referring to the movie sequel,  which sucked horribly.
Click to expand...


Ah, OK.  I didn't think War Zone (which was not, so far as I remember, a sequel) was so bad.  It was better than the Jane/Travolta movie in some ways, worse in some.


----------



## Vastator

Montrovant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that would have been a terrible idea.  This was a completely new attempt at doing the Punisher.  Bringing in an actor who had already done it would have been counter to what was being done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for this show.  I was referring to the movie sequel,  which sucked horribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, OK.  I didn't think War Zone (which was not, so far as I remember, a sequel) was so bad.  It was better than the Jane/Travolta movie in some ways, worse in some.
Click to expand...

For me....  They made the bad guy too comic bookish.  I liked the first one better for keeping it closer to "realism".


----------



## Gracie

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
Click to expand...

There is only one Punisher....Tom Jane.
Dude they got to play Frank Castle (Shane in TWD) sucks.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only one Punisher....Tom Jane.
> Dude they got to play Frank Castle (Shane in TWD) sucks.
Click to expand...


So far, the Netflix Punisher is the only one that hasn't been deeply flawed IMO.  It had some issues, but nothing as bad as the movie incarnations.  

I did, however, like the short that Jane did called, I believe, Dirty Laundry.


----------



## Vastator

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only one Punisher....Tom Jane.
> Dude they got to play Frank Castle (Shane in TWD) sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the Netflix Punisher is the only one that hasn't been deeply flawed IMO.  It had some issues, but nothing as bad as the movie incarnations.
> 
> I did, however, like the short that Jane did called, I believe, Dirty Laundry.
Click to expand...

Dirty Laundry is bad ass!  They really need to make another film with Jane as the Punisher.


----------



## Montrovant

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only one Punisher....Tom Jane.
> Dude they got to play Frank Castle (Shane in TWD) sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the Netflix Punisher is the only one that hasn't been deeply flawed IMO.  It had some issues, but nothing as bad as the movie incarnations.
> 
> I did, however, like the short that Jane did called, I believe, Dirty Laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty Laundry is bad ass!  They really need to make another film with Jane as the Punisher.
Click to expand...


I don't remember it all that well now, but I remember not being happy with the story of the Jane Punisher movie.  There was also the terrible way they got the skull onto a shirt, that was just awful.


----------



## Vastator

Montrovant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only one Punisher....Tom Jane.
> Dude they got to play Frank Castle (Shane in TWD) sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the Netflix Punisher is the only one that hasn't been deeply flawed IMO.  It had some issues, but nothing as bad as the movie incarnations.
> 
> I did, however, like the short that Jane did called, I believe, Dirty Laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty Laundry is bad ass!  They really need to make another film with Jane as the Punisher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember it all that well now, but I remember not being happy with the story of the Jane Punisher movie.  There was also the terrible way they got the skull onto a shirt, that was just awful.
Click to expand...

Yeah...  I wish they would have stayed true to the comic,  for the skull bit.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
Click to expand...

thomas jane?....the only thing about his movie that had any familiarity with the comics was the name of the movie and his name.....otherwise it had no similarities with the Punisher in the comics....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that would have been a terrible idea.  This was a completely new attempt at doing the Punisher.  Bringing in an actor who had already done it would have been counter to what was being done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for this show.  I was referring to the movie sequel,  which sucked horribly.
Click to expand...

that wasnt a sequel.....that was a real Punisher movie....janes movie was just another action flick,and a good one at that....but a Punisher movie?....nope....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one Punisher....Tom Jane.
> Dude they got to play Frank Castle (Shane in TWD) sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, the Netflix Punisher is the only one that hasn't been deeply flawed IMO.  It had some issues, but nothing as bad as the movie incarnations.
> 
> I did, however, like the short that Jane did called, I believe, Dirty Laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty Laundry is bad ass!  They really need to make another film with Jane as the Punisher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember it all that well now, but I remember not being happy with the story of the Jane Punisher movie.  There was also the terrible way they got the skull onto a shirt, that was just awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...  I wish they would have stayed true to the comic,  for the skull bit.
Click to expand...

if they would have stayed true to the comic it would have taken place in NYC not Tampa.....and Micro would have been there....and it may have been a Punisher movie...


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one Punisher....Tom Jane.
> Dude they got to play Frank Castle (Shane in TWD) sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the Netflix Punisher is the only one that hasn't been deeply flawed IMO.  It had some issues, but nothing as bad as the movie incarnations.
> 
> I did, however, like the short that Jane did called, I believe, Dirty Laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dirty Laundry is bad ass!  They really need to make another film with Jane as the Punisher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember it all that well now, but I remember not being happy with the story of the Jane Punisher movie.  There was also the terrible way they got the skull onto a shirt, that was just awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...  I wish they would have stayed true to the comic,  for the skull bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they would have stayed true to the comic it would have taken place in NYC not Tampa.....and Micro would have been there....and it may have been a Punisher movie...
Click to expand...


I can live with the location and lack of Micro.  Neither of those are really necessary to the character IMO.  The way they wrote the story, though....that was just not very good.  It's been a long time since I watched it, but wasn't it really just a revenge movie that had The Punisher name stuck on it?

Still better than the Dolph Lundgren movie, though.


----------



## Harry Dresden

the location is not necessary?...to me it was about as effective as putting spiderman in a city with no tall buildings.....the Punisher needs a big city to do his thing not some seaside resort....but then thats just me....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> the location is not necessary?...to me it was about as effective as putting spiderman in a city with no tall buildings.....the Punisher needs a big city to do his thing not some seaside resort....but then thats just me....



The Punisher has gone to many different locations in the years and years the character has been around.  He's most associated with New York, sure, but I could accept his story in another city, given a good story.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the location is not necessary?...to me it was about as effective as putting spiderman in a city with no tall buildings.....the Punisher needs a big city to do his thing not some seaside resort....but then thats just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher has gone to many different locations in the years and years the character has been around.  He's most associated with New York, sure, but I could accept his story in another city, given a good story.
Click to expand...

 that movie came out in 04 the Punisher's corner in Comic Vine,which consisted of die hard Punisher fans, gave that movie a lot of shit for only being a Punisher movie in name only.....i have to agree with them.....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the location is not necessary?...to me it was about as effective as putting spiderman in a city with no tall buildings.....the Punisher needs a big city to do his thing not some seaside resort....but then thats just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher has gone to many different locations in the years and years the character has been around.  He's most associated with New York, sure, but I could accept his story in another city, given a good story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that movie came out in 04 the Punisher's corner in Comic Vine,which consisted of die hard Punisher fans, gave that movie a lot of shit for only being a Punisher movie in name only.....i have to agree with them.....
Click to expand...


Oh, I agree that they mostly just stuck the name on in hopes of drawing in fans.  I'm just saying that a Punisher movie that actually does the character some justice could take place in Tampa, or some other city or town, and I'd be fine with that.  I've read a lot of Punisher comics, he certainly hasn't remained in New York all the time.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the location is not necessary?...to me it was about as effective as putting spiderman in a city with no tall buildings.....the Punisher needs a big city to do his thing not some seaside resort....but then thats just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher has gone to many different locations in the years and years the character has been around.  He's most associated with New York, sure, but I could accept his story in another city, given a good story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that movie came out in 04 the Punisher's corner in Comic Vine,which consisted of die hard Punisher fans, gave that movie a lot of shit for only being a Punisher movie in name only.....i have to agree with them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree that they mostly just stuck the name on in hopes of drawing in fans.  I'm just saying that a Punisher movie that actually does the character some justice could take place in Tampa, or some other city or town, and I'd be fine with that.  I've read a lot of Punisher comics, he certainly hasn't remained in New York all the time.
Click to expand...

the ones i read were he left town there was a reason.....in the jayne movie he was a cop working and living in tampa right?...


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the location is not necessary?...to me it was about as effective as putting spiderman in a city with no tall buildings.....the Punisher needs a big city to do his thing not some seaside resort....but then thats just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher has gone to many different locations in the years and years the character has been around.  He's most associated with New York, sure, but I could accept his story in another city, given a good story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that movie came out in 04 the Punisher's corner in Comic Vine,which consisted of die hard Punisher fans, gave that movie a lot of shit for only being a Punisher movie in name only.....i have to agree with them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree that they mostly just stuck the name on in hopes of drawing in fans.  I'm just saying that a Punisher movie that actually does the character some justice could take place in Tampa, or some other city or town, and I'd be fine with that.  I've read a lot of Punisher comics, he certainly hasn't remained in New York all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the ones i read were he left town there was a reason.....in the jayne movie he was a cop working and living in tampa right?...
Click to expand...


I don't remember.....that sounds right, but it could have been a vacation.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the location is not necessary?...to me it was about as effective as putting spiderman in a city with no tall buildings.....the Punisher needs a big city to do his thing not some seaside resort....but then thats just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher has gone to many different locations in the years and years the character has been around.  He's most associated with New York, sure, but I could accept his story in another city, given a good story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that movie came out in 04 the Punisher's corner in Comic Vine,which consisted of die hard Punisher fans, gave that movie a lot of shit for only being a Punisher movie in name only.....i have to agree with them.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree that they mostly just stuck the name on in hopes of drawing in fans.  I'm just saying that a Punisher movie that actually does the character some justice could take place in Tampa, or some other city or town, and I'd be fine with that.  I've read a lot of Punisher comics, he certainly hasn't remained in New York all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the ones i read were he left town there was a reason.....in the jayne movie he was a cop working and living in tampa right?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember.....that sounds right, but it could have been a vacation.
Click to expand...

well he was undercover in the beginning....


----------



## GHook93

Vastator said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
Click to expand...


No the last one was actually the best 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the last one was actually the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

the last one was an actual Punisher movie....


----------



## Marion Morrison

The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid. 

I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?


----------



## Montrovant

Marion Morrison said:


> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?



He was the first and worst.


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the last one was actually the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the last one was an actual Punisher movie....
Click to expand...


People seemed to hate it. I actually thought it was pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
Click to expand...


It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


We've all got those crappy movies we like.    I can still enjoy sitting through Flash Gordon, for example.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all got those crappy movies we like.    I can still enjoy sitting through Flash Gordon, for example.
Click to expand...


I never saw Flash Gordon, but ever since Ted I wanted to.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all got those crappy movies we like.    I can still enjoy sitting through Flash Gordon, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw Flash Gordon, but ever since Ted I wanted to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


It's worth a view.


----------



## Montrovant

Marion Morrison said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all got those crappy movies we like.    I can still enjoy sitting through Flash Gordon, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw Flash Gordon, but ever since Ted I wanted to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's worth a view.
Click to expand...


Just make sure you watch Flash Gordon, not Flesh Gordon.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all got those crappy movies we like.    I can still enjoy sitting through Flash Gordon, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw Flash Gordon, but ever since Ted I wanted to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's worth a view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just make sure you watch Flash Gordon, not Flesh Gordon.
Click to expand...


I would also watch Flesh Gordon too


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Although I haven’t seen it since I was a kid, so there is a chance I might have a change of heart.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Punisher's been a series since I was a kid.
> 
> I thought Dolph Lundgren played the Punisher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first and worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad movie and Lundgren can’t act, but for some reason I liked that movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although I haven’t seen it since I was a kid, so there is a chance I might have a change of heart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I don't think it's stood up well over time.


----------



## Montrovant

I'm ready to start binging The Punisher tomorrow.  The reviews I've seen so far are a bit mixed; mostly positive, but some complaints about the direction of the story, or of the pacing.  The Marvel Netflix shows haven't been improving, but I'm hoping this show will change the downward trend.


----------



## Montrovant

4 episodes in and I am liking it so far.  There's enough action to keep things on their toes while it introduces characters and sets up the plot.  There have been a surprising number of humorous parts; not silly, cheesy humor, but a chuckle here and there.  It certainly is not the comic Punisher, but that was clear from the way the character was done in Daredevil.  I don't have a problem with a new interpretation, so long as it is a good one.  So far, so good.


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost wish that the people who make trailers weren't so good at their jobs.  Too often a good trailer leads to a bad movie or show.  I thought Defenders looked great in the trailers, then it turned out to be meh as a show.  Logan looked amazing in the trailers, and despite the praise it got in comic book circles, I just thought it was a pretty good movie, far from great.  I'm worried about Thor: Ragnarok for that reason: the trailers have been incredible, but will the movie disappoint?
> 
> I have the same concern with Punisher.  I really hope it's awesome, but will it be a disappointment compared to the trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> I wished they could get Tom Jane to reprise his role as the Punisher.  Of all the attempts to bring the Punisher to screen; I thought he did the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the last one was actually the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the last one was an actual Punisher movie....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People seemed to hate it. I actually thought it was pretty good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

lots of so called comic fans dont seem to know what they want....


----------



## Montrovant

I just got done with The Punisher series.  I'll try not to give anything much away.  It was good, better than Iron Fist, Luke Cage, or Defenders.  It didn't rise to the level of Daredevil or Jessica Jones, but it was a good show.  Many Punisher fans may be unhappy with it, because it makes the character something different from the comics; he isn't just on a crusade to kill criminals, he's going after specific people who did things to him and his family.  The show also personalized Frank Castle a lot more than many of the comic iterations have seen.  Still, in some ways that was probably necessary.  The Punisher as nothing but an almost mindless, obsessed killing machine does not make for much of a TV story, and certainly not one designed to appeal to a wide audience.  What was done in the show worked, there was still plenty of violence and Punisher ass-kicking, and other than what I found to be a questionable ending scene, it could still lead to a more traditional, anti-crime Punisher in the future.

I'll call it 7.5/10.  Well worth the watch.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I watched the first two episodes last night. Looks interesting despite being very dark. Gonna continue watching and see where it goes.


----------



## 2aguy

I get tired of the soldiers as war criminals, or basket cases, and the CIA as drug runners.   Wow, that is really deep, original writing there.....not.   They were doing the "put drugs in the body bags of soldiers" all the way back in the movie Boys In Company C..............I can see where the Italian mafia might not be the most current go to bad guys for a punisher series...but how about Mexican drug cartels....like, I don't know, ms-13?  You can easily personalize the Punisher without focusing on his family by looking at the victims of these other crime groups.  But...they had to go after soldiers and the CIA....couldn't let that opportunity pass by......

And let's not leave out 2nd Amendment supporters....they had to make them look bad. 

Maybe they could get writers that aren't stuck on left wing talking points...and get to some original story telling.....


----------



## 2aguy

What I found interesting, sort of....was the hand wringing by left wing journalists that coming out with the Punisher was bad because of recent mass shootings.......considering that the Punisher does not gun down innocent men, women and children, and kills monsters who are essentially out of reach of the criminal justice system....the comparison just shows how intellectually stupid left wingers can be......


----------

